# Siege in a Spring Sunset



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

The weather has been gorgeous the last few days, and we've been keeping things with Trent low key (minor/healed leg injury), so Siege and I went for a walk through the park. I haven't had a chance to take many real outdoor photos of her yet, and am really happy I took advantage of the great lighting. 

Lots of photos coming up, Siege is already wondering why I'm not throwing her ball



























Happy girl!













































8 years old and in fantastic shape


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this girl <3


















Malinois in action


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Against the sunset




































Much happy


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

This girl loves to run



























What we have will surpass the sun




































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

She's beautiful.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice pictures as always. What color would she be considered. I love her coloring


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyler_X said:


> She's beautiful.


Thank you so much 



luv mi pets said:


> Nice pictures as always. What color would she be considered. I love her coloring


Thank you! She's just considered red with a black mask. I've heard mahogany or red sable as well.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Gorgeous, goregous photos as always, and an adorable dog. Do you have a blog or online page dedicated to your photography?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so gorgeous. I love the action shots.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

ughhh... she's soo gorgeous!! 

I'm also completely jealous of your weather! It's supposed to be -17° F tonight and tomorrow night.... without windchill....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Siege! She is so happy looking <3


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I especially LOVE the pictures of her in motion. Just beautiful!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

What kind of dog is she? She's gorgeous! She's got similar colouring to african wild dogs and that is just TOO COOL for me to handle right now (not the same pattern but the same colours!)


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Gorgeous pics as always  Siege is intensely stunning! 

... and my God - the grass....the green, green grass!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Whistlejacket said:


> Gorgeous, goregous photos as always, and an adorable dog. Do you have a blog or online page dedicated to your photography?


Thank you so much! I have a tumblr that I often spam with photos, if that counts! It's all very repetitive though, as I generally post the same photos on the forums and on my blog. Lots of text posts recently too because I've gotten some messages/asks but usually it's predominantly photography stuff! Here's the link! 



jade5280 said:


> She's so gorgeous. I love the action shots.


Thank you! Yeah, me too. I absolutely love a well built working breed dog in action, and this one especially. 



mudypony said:


> ughhh... she's soo gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm also completely jealous of your weather! It's supposed to be -17° F tonight and tomorrow night.... without windchill....


Thanks so much! Hahaha and YEP 60s and clear all week  I mean, I've complained about wanting snow this winter, but holy woah -17 F?!? No thank you!! Good luck!! 



taquitos said:


> I love Siege! She is so happy looking <3


Thank you, me too! She really is that happy all the time. 



ireth0 said:


> I especially LOVE the pictures of her in motion. Just beautiful!


Thanks so much <3 There's an effortless kind of intensity to her motions, and it's incredibly lovely.



missc89 said:


> What kind of dog is she? She's gorgeous! She's got similar colouring to african wild dogs and that is just TOO COOL for me to handle right now (not the same pattern but the same colours!)


She's a Belgian Malinois, but normally their coats aren't this dark. She's a darker red with a full black mask, and you're actually the second person to make the comparison to AWDs!! I LOVE you for it, they're my favorite animals and I've never thought about it like that LOL Thank you! 



BellaPup said:


> Gorgeous pics as always  Siege is intensely stunning!
> 
> ... and my God - the grass....the green, green grass!!!


Thanks so much!! Haha, I won't lie, I definitely rolled around in the grass a bit. It's nice being able to sit on the campus fields under the sun, studying from a textbook while cuddling a dog


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

If I hadn't already had the belgian malinois on my list of dogs I need to get, it would've been added based on your dog alone. Now, it is solidified!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, my admiration of mals is growing so much.... She's so pretty and your photos are so good. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these amazing photos with us!
You have a gorgeous doggy


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I am also wondering why you weren't throwing the ball. Where is this delicious ball you speak of?

I know this will come as a shock to you, but I love the pics of her in action.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Thank you so much! I have a tumblr that I often spam with photos, if that counts! It's all very repetitive though, as I generally post the same photos on the forums and on my blog. Lots of text posts recently too because I've gotten some messages/asks but usually it's predominantly photography stuff! Here's the link!


Ooo thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. Those running shots = pure poetry in motion.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Such a stunning girl. Hard to believe she's 8, I was thinking 4 or 5!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

You have two of probably the most demanding breeds, and you are doing a great job, your dogs looks very healthy. I look forward to seeing more of Trent.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Your threads always make me want to go out and spend a lot of money I don't have on a really good camera. haha


----------

